# shark fishing in bays/icw



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

do sharks stay in the bays and intercoastals in winter months like they are in the summer months or does the water temp drop push them out? when would u say water temp would be too cold to fish for sharks in bay and icw areas? thank you


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Good question! I tend to believe once the water temps drop down to around 64-63 degrees, the chances of catching a shark are not as likely. Not to say a straggler might come around, but with the lower water temps the odds are just not in your favor.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

The last good night of sharking I had last year was in mid November. After that was dead until March or April.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

strongman said:


> The last good night of sharking I had last year was in mid November. After that was dead until March or April.


Bay or surf ?


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Oh sorry...that was the surf. But they are still out there til a bit later nevertheless.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

We caught a Sandbar in the Sound last January just before the hard freeze. It was dead until the beginning of April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If we have another winter like last year, I'll be hanging it up probably. But, they are there. My buddy caught a nice tiger on new years.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Interesting. I'm new to ocean fishing. I'm assuming bait stops coming into the sound as water temp drops which in turn make fishing the sound and bays tougher is this an accurate thought?


----------

